# Hallelujah Chorus



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

my favorite, heh heh


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

This is my favorite recording.


----------



## David Phillips (Jun 26, 2017)

And the audience applauded! I love the correction of the final chord. Didn't someone once play the opening of the Grieg Piano Concerto in the wrong key?


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Yes the Beecham recording is certainly the most exciting Hallelujah chorus on record.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Mind you I love this one too:


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

david johnson said:


> my favorite, heh heh


Holy smokes! That woke me up!


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Love the Beecham - the whole Messiah is thrilling in his reading. Purists will shriek in horror at the Goosens orchestration, but I think it's great. The Prout is ok, at least better than the Mozart. But Goosens turns it into Hollywood extravaganza. Wish someone would pull that orchestration out and use it more often!


----------



## David Phillips (Jun 26, 2017)

mbhaub said:


> Love the Beecham - the whole Messiah is thrilling in his reading. Purists will shriek in horror at the Goosens orchestration, but I think it's great. The Prout is ok, at least better than the Mozart. But Goosens turns it into Hollywood extravaganza. Wish someone would pull that orchestration out and use it more often!


I think you'd like the Sir Andrew Davis version on Chandos from Toronto which beefs up Handel's orchestration and is a lot of fun.


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

How can the chord be so wrong?


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

Beecham's tempo is faster than anyone else's. This is a true breakthrough. Who can argue with it?


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

david johnson said:


> my favorite, heh heh


Too many notes. And what's worse, protestant notes.


----------



## Star (May 27, 2017)

brianvds said:


> Too many notes. And what's worse, protestant notes.


The quote by Beecham - Too much counterpoint; what is worse, Protestant counterpoint' was actually on JS Bach's music not Handels.


----------



## geralmar (Feb 15, 2013)

Honorable mention (Portsmouth Sinfonia):






Subtitled version (silent monks):


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Star said:


> The quote by Beecham - Too much counterpoint; what is worse, Protestant counterpoint' was actually on JS Bach's music not Handels.


I know. I was trying to be cleverly funny, but apparently I failed.


----------



## snowyflow (Jul 30, 2014)

I came across this powerful rendition by Mormon Tabernacle Choir two years ago and like it very much. For a piece like this, probably the larger the size of the ensemble the better.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

The Hallelujah chorus is my least favorite part of Messiah. Why? Because it has been put on just about every choral highlights disk and used in so many ways apart from Messiah that it just has burned out for me. Much better is the Amen fugue at the end. Don't get me wrong though. The Hallelujah chorus is a great chorus, but like Beethoven's Fur Elise, it has been over done ad nauseam.


----------

